# متجدد:الدورة الشاملة لدراسة وتصميم الطرق



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_​ 
اخواني الاعزاء جئت لكم اليوم بمشاركتي الاولي في منتدي هندسة الطرق بعد العديد من الجولات التي خضتها في منتدي الهندسة المدنية العام ...​ 



​ 


ومفاجاتي اليوم الي كل مهندس يرغب في التعلم والتعرف علي الطرق من الالف الي الياء فتأتي هذه الدورة الشاملة دراسة الطرق وكيفية تصميمها هندسيا وتنفيذها موقعيا وهذا مانراه في الملخص :​ 




​ 


ويليها دورة متخصصة في برنامج اللاند البرنامج الاكثر شهرة في مجال الطرق....​ 



​ 



والان مع الدورة الشاملة​ 

الدرس الاول :- تخطيط الطريق والاعمال المساحية​ 
رابط محاضرة الفيديو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145483868/fa2a4d3b/1-___.html​ 
رابط البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145499573/2ee6ff75/___.html​ 


الدرس الثاني :- التصميم الهندسي للطريق​ 
رابط محاضرة الفيديو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145492226/f1b56e3b/2-__.html​ 
رابط البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145495804/bdcdd0fa/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​ 


الدرس الثالث :- stopping sight distance​ 
رابط محاضرة الفيديو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145495804/bdcdd0fa/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​ 

رابط البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/145500937/ffb9f952/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​ 




وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة​ 
ارجو من الاعضاء ابداء رأيهم والتفاعل ​ 
وارجو من المشرف اضافة المشاركات الجديدة باستمرار للمشاركة الاصلية​ 

واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## بحرالنار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك
الموضوع رائع وبإذن الله تعم الفائده


----------



## ماجد المطيري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انا صراحة طالب هندسة اتصالات ولكن لدي حب وفضول من ناحية هندسة الطرق 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## garary (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .......................................


----------



## السندباد المساحي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله 
الموضوع جميل جدا ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وغفر الله لك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (2 نوفمبر 2009)

والله انت روعه

الف شكر يا بش مهندس بجد مجهود كبير جدا في كل شيء

ربنا يكرم اصلك ويجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك

وياريت يا بش مهندس ايمن تدينا رابط حافظه الفور شيرد حتي يسهل علينا متابعه الدروس

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## صقر الصقور (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الكثر من رائع دة وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء الذين اثرونا بردودهم الغالية وانتظروني اليوم في الدرس الرابع 

مهندس/ ايمن محمد قنديل


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع*



مجهود اكثر من رائع جزيل الشكر مهندس أيمن علي مشاركاتك القيمة​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك , مجهود رائع وممتاز.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية*

الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية




رابط محاضرة الفيديو



http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html



رابط محاضرة البوربوينت



http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html




انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس


مهندس/ أيمن محمد قنديل


​


----------



## ahmed elyamany (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على المجهود الاكثرمن رائع دة وجزاك اللة كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed elyamany (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed elyamany (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية*



smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من المشرف اضافة كل الروابط الجديدة للمشاركة الاصلية


----------



## odwan (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على مجودك الرائع وألف شكر للمهندس القدير أيمن محمد قنديل رفع الله قدره ونفع به


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى منكم المزيد
ويرعاكم الله


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررر يابش مهندس ايمن
علا المجهود الجبار
والله يوفقك في حياتك العلميه والعمليه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخواني الاعزاء علي الردود الجميلة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sosohoho (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا وردةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## mfalahxp (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجوا منك المواصلة معنا وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## شنقيطي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

* مشكور ياسعادة المهندس ايمن
علي الجهد المثمر
والله يوفقك في حياتك العلميه والعمليه
جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## M.ROMIH (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة والغالية وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## yosif09 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككووووورر جدا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sosohoho (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكورررررررررررين علي المجهود الرائع وننتظر باقي الشرح وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا مهندس ايمن وياريت شرح الاند وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة كل خير
واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء
وارجو من الله جل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خيرا ويجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مكة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

منتظرين باقى الشرح
ياهندسة


----------



## المستريح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك واتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة


----------



## alihouhou (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

والله نفسنا تستمر وتكمل باقى الدروس يا هندسة 

وبارك الله فيك وحياك


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على المجهود الكثر من رائع دة وجزاك اللة كل خير*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء :


لقد عدت اليكم بالجديد




الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)



رابط تحميل الدرس




http://www.multiupload.com/HLFU84PPA6





وتم الرفع علي اكثر من رابط






























































اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاءكم 


م.ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالخير وحياك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves​



روابط التحميل علي اكثر من موقع لعيون منتدنا

















































































أرجو ان تنفعكم الدروس

واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء

والي اللقاء مع تعليم برنامج land desktop​*


----------



## mostafammy (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
لو سمحت انا مساح وبحب هندسة الطرق ياريت يكون الشرح كله علي نفس النوال
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد بالحاج (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة ...
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور الليبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل*

السلام عليكم اخواني :


بعد طول انتظار وغياب دام اكثر من شهر غبت لكي اعد لكم مفاجاة قوية لقد جئت لكم اليوم باقوي برنامج للمحاكاة والرسم واخراج اللوح الانشائية والتحليل .....


وسوف تتناول هذه الدورة برنامج Autodesk Revit Structures 2010 من الالف الي الياء وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لاستكمال جميع الدروس




والان مع الدورة 











http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html

​


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## asd salim (24 يناير 2010)

if we hav auto cad map which shows the countour likes as polylines..how we can mak autocade read the levels of the countour lines?


----------



## يحيى الجبجب (25 مارس 2010)

اريد تحميل كتب ومشاريع تخرخ من نفس تخصصي ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم الشكر والتقدير 
واسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسنا تكم


----------



## body55 (21 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وغفر الله لك

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd salim (22 أبريل 2010)

pls Mr Aymen...//answer my question above


----------



## fares alabed (4 يوليو 2010)

والله يااخى انك عملت فية خير وانت لاتدرى ماحجم هذا المعروف بس ياريت اتكمل معرفك للاخر


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوكو2011 (11 يوليو 2010)

ممكن بحث موسع في كميات ومواصفات تصميم الطرق ولكم مني اعز شكر وتقدير


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا على كل شىء 
احنا نعمل فى مجال الطرق وانته بصراحه 
استاذ 
:20:​


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (12 يوليو 2010)

فين الدوره دى سحبت كل كلامى 
ارجو من سيادتك التاكد الاولقبل الرفع :73:​


----------



## محمد عميرة (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الامارات (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

دورة مفيدة ومميزة جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rasool2008 (18 يوليو 2010)

ماذا نقول لاستاذنا وحبيبنا ايمن قدنديل ألا ان نقول جزاك الله عنا وعن جميع المهندسين خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أغسطس 2010)

وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة


ارجو من الاعضاء ابداء رأيهم والتفاعل 


وارجو من المشرف اضافة المشاركات الجديدة باستمرار للمشاركة الاصلية​


----------



## civil devel (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررر يسلمووووووووو


----------



## طرقمدني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الجهد المبذول من قبلكم


----------



## احمد على خضر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ما نقص علما من صدقة 
الجاء اكمال الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## engineer ghaly (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على مجهوداتك العالية و الهمة الكبيرة فعلا مواضيع تستاهل وكمان كنت محتاجها


----------



## وليد رفعت (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجعلة في ميزان حسانتك وبمن عمل بة الي يوم الدين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وانتظروني في النصف الثاني من الدورة

الدورة الشاملة لتنفيذ وصيانة الطرق


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع النت لان الفورشيرد عند انقطاع النت يذهب كل شيء مع الريح


----------



## حوده جبيبى (30 مارس 2011)

جميل اووووووى اووووووووووى يا مهندس ايمن شرح ممتاز
باااااارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Rasheed88 (31 مارس 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخوووي ...


----------



## علي قندوس (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم بارك بهذا اجهد المبارك وجازي صاحبه خير الجزاء


----------



## رضا صبيح (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرجاء رفع الدروس 6 و 7 مرة أخرى
روابط التحميل السابقة كلها لا تعمل
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن*​


----------



## المساح محمد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160901#ixzz1apmZyB5D


*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك
الموضوع رائع وبإذن الله تعم الفائده*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

,الشكر الجزيل مع الدعاء بالموفقية


----------



## رضا صبيح (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرجاء رفع الدروس 6 و 7 مرة أخرى
روابط التحميل السابقة كلها لا تعمل
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن*​


----------



## noor11 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## علي فؤاد (2 يناير 2012)

ارجو رفع الدروس الخامس والسادس والسابع علي الفورشاير او المديافاير
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالدتوبكن (26 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ا لموضوع مقيد جدا بس فى طلب ممكن اى طريقه تواصل مع المهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## sena ali (18 مارس 2013)

استفسار عن شركة العنود للمقاولات الحديثة بالريلض


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله في علمك


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2013)

*





** بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------

